# Maserati GT paint correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi everyone !

This Maserati GT was done today ,

The owner of the vehicle gave me just one day to polish this car  Lately i have been getting a lot of one day jobs and there is so much you can do in one day !)

Good thing it was in a reasonable good condition for a 2008 Maserati GT , the fact that it was Silver made my job a whole lot easier that's not to say i cheated, on the contrary I still gave it some TLC !

Snow foaming to remove road grime










I won't go into too much detail as I was pushed for time !

Car was driven inside dried and then clayed !

IPA wipedown was done to remove any remaining wax or sealnts from the paint work !

Paint readings were then taken to assess how much paint I had to play with , which in this case plenty ! Some areas had higher readings which indicated a refinished job during the life of the vehicle . The Front bumper had been repaired and poorly at that !





































Here you can see how dull the front bumper looked like before paint correction .










This is after paint correction










Right hand side rear fender before










And after










Tail Lights before










After










Here are the results after 11 hours and 30 minutes of paint correction ! LSP Swissvax Crystal Rock one layer .

























































































































































































































Pity, no outside shots it was raining all day 
Same thing tomorrow ! So much for summer ! 95% humidity !

At least we aren't submerged like poor Qeensland with massive floodings !

It was great working in a clean garage for a change marble floor pure luxury 

As well as working on such a beautiful car !

Thanks for reading !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Alot of people on here am sure will only be able to do one day details so excellent read cheers


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

very nicely done mario..Mind sharing what polish/compound you used this time? oh ya, did you use your new flex ?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful car, grat work! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

what jealous i am from you , what a superb car to work on.
For one day detail you just transform the car , super work there. :thumb:

What about crystal rock , what do you think about it????


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

great :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Very nice mate


Thanks Scrim-1-:thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

horned yo said:


> Alot of people on here am sure will only be able to do one day details so excellent read cheers


Thanks horned yo,

I am sure they will, but sometimes you need more than one day for these sort of jobs !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

blackjz said:


> very nicely done mario..Mind sharing what polish/compound you used this time? oh ya, did you use your new flex ?


Thanks David,

I used the Mother's Professional Line of Polishes !Mothers Heavy Duty Rubbing Compound on LC Purple 6.5" Wool Pad with Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher and refined with Flex XC 3401 VRG DA !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Beautiful car, grat work! :thumb:


Thanks Mike _T:thumb:

Love this car and loved working on it :argie:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks stunning Mario, had the pleasure of working on a couple of these now (both black) and they are a great shape to work on, sound pretty good too.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> what jealous i am from you , what a superb car to work on.
> For one day detail you just transform the car , super work there. :thumb:
> 
> What about crystal rock , what do you think about it????


Thanks Rui,

I love these Maserati's myself especially in Black they look mean , however, Silver looked very glossy and deep in colour after all the hard work  The car looks much glossier and deeper in colour in the flesh !

I like Crystal Rock it makes any Super Car look fantastic deep and rich in colour :thumb:

One of my favourite waxes !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Posambique said:


> great :thumb:


Thanks Posambique :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Looks stunning Mario, had the pleasure of working on a couple of these now (both black) and they are a great shape to work on, sound pretty good too.


Thanks Rob,

This is my first Maserati GT I worked on and I loved every minute of it ! Great shape and classy design oh yes, they do sound very good indeed :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice mario...very nice..i wish a guy comes to me and ask me to detail his maseratti


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

blackjz said:


> very nice mario...very nice..i wish a guy comes to me and ask me to detail his maseratti


Thanks David ,

Be patient it will come 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looks much better there mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> looks much better there mate


Thanks Mat ,

I agree, it does look much better, the photos don't do the car justice it's much glossier in the flesh !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Mario:thumb: Some great photography too, which camera do you use?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely work Mario:thumb: Some great photography too, which camera do you use?


Thanks Nick ,

It's a Cannon Power Shot A560 Digital Camera , it does take good photos ! Next will be a Canon Digital SLR probably the EOS 7 ! Hopefully before the end of the year :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

EOS 7D is a great camera! I highly recommend it. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> EOS 7D is a great camera! I highly recommend it. :thumb:


Thanks Mike ,

I heard good reports about the EOS 7 it's almost semipro so I've been told !

In Australia it's very expensive like everything 
I will have to take advantage when I go overseas next !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

You're welcome Mario! 

It is a semipro for sure. Since it has a EF-S mount, many pros buy it for it's ability to extend the focal range of EF lenses by 1.6x. But if you're really sure you want a DSLR camera, it's a great choice even for a high demanding amateur!

But again, think twice before you convert from full auto to DSLR to avoid a disillusion. It's a totally different world and you will work hard to learn how get perfect images easily... But you won't get back once you get familiar with SLR camera. :thumb:

Greetings to Australia!

Mike


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> You're welcome Mario!
> 
> It is a semipro for sure. Since it has a EF-S mount, many pros buy it for it's ability to extend the focal range of EF lenses by 1.6x. But if you're really sure you want a DSLR camera, it's a great choice even for a high demanding amateur!
> 
> ...


Mike , I use my Canon Power Shot A560 Digital Camera on manual mode most of the time so learning a new Camera will be challenge but a rewarding one at that plenty to learn a bit like detailing you never stop learning 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Mike , I use my Canon Power Shot A560 Digital Camera on manual mode most of the time so learning a new Camera will be challenge but a rewarding one at that plenty to learn a bit like detailing you never stop learning
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mario


A can't agree more! I'm looking forward to see pictures of your great work taken by that great camera! :thumb: Hope you won't save your money on lenses. Only the best (top models from EF-S range or L lenses) are appropriate for this High Res camera... 

Best regards Mike


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> A can't agree more! I'm looking forward to see pictures of your great work taken by that great camera! :thumb: Hope you won't save your money on lenses. Only the best (top models from EF-S range or L lenses) are appropriate for this High Res camera...
> 
> Best regards Mike


Thanks Mike,

I guess I have to go back to school and learn photography and in particular this EOS 7
So another learning curve , and no I won't save money when it comes to Lenses !!!

All I need now is a couple of more jobs like this and I will buy one 
I look forward to that day 

Best Regards

Mario


----------

